# Photos from my layout



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I feel I’m about 80% done, and toying with the idea of a new layout.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Scene from my layout


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Just figured out the easier way to add photos. I model the Burlington Northern merger, but every once in a while change out the rolling stock to modern day intermodal traffic. Typically wouldn’t have 53 foot containers in the yard....


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

A fine looking layout. Is this a point-to-point, or do I see an "escape" track at 
one end? Love that green bridge- very captivating. What is the black box on 
the side of the layout?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, this a continuous run shelf layout. Photos tell the story. I take that the black box might be the RV flip beverage holder. You can get thirsty running a class 1 railway.. .cheers


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Built some furnace filter trees.














Bamboo skewers, and a furnace filter. One filter can build a big forest worth of trees







I use a light brown marker to colour the trucks (2 trucks from 1 skewer







I cut the filter material in a triangular shape, and feed the skew through. I use no adhesive as it sits snug on the skew. I will shape the filter till I get a shape I like.







Extra material left over from trimming is made into bushes, I mount the bushes with T pins, ready to paint.







Bushes painted, and flocked with weeds, and green blend grass from woodland scenics.







Tree spray painted, ready for flocking. Trees planted (top photo)and some bushes added as well. Start to finish for 8 trees/bushes is 15 minutes


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice technique, I like it. I thought for a second that you were making "blue" spruce, but then you painted them! LOL


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Great idea*

This is a great concept and seems easy to do. I will definitely be trying this out. Thanks for sharing. 👍


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I held the trees at the trunk, with a straw around the base, to protect from overspray. 
The colour was called Expresso, satin finish, and the filter material can be brought at Home Depot, etc.
Very economical to make, and the more time you spend “teasing” out the filter material the better it looks. 
If I make a tree, and am dissatisfied with it, I make bushes out of it..cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

Andreash, you have a very nice layout.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd go with a lighter shade of sky blue on the walls. Valspar clear blue sky might be a bit better.


----------

